# Redness Toddler's Vagina



## OMama (Feb 18, 2005)

Not sure if I should post this here or in the toddlers forum, but anyway, yesterday both DH and I noticed that the inside of our 26 month old's vagina was pretty red and sore looking. It seems to be only on the inside and there wasn't any irritation on the outside of her labia -- it was more on the labia minora, not the labia majora, if I'm getting the terms right. We have been working on potty training the past three days so she has had panties on a lot. We noticed that she was grabbing and holding her vagina quite a bit but we thought it was just related to her learning to control her bladder. But now I'm thinking it was because it was sore, or maybe this happened because she was touching herself so much and irritated the skin.

Yesterday morning she had her wet pee diaper on from the night and first thing in the morning when she woke up she told me it was stinging. Then at bath last night she told DH it was stinging when he was washing her, so I know it is causing at least moderate discomfort. There is no discharge or anything else going on that we can tell. I'm not sure if it is just some kind of irritation -- maybe from the panties that are sort of large and sometimes kind of ride up in there -- or if she has some type of vaginal infection. It is a little red around the urethra too, but I think that might be normal. She doesn't seem to be in discomfort when she pees, but she is avoiding it sometimes. I can't tell again if that is just normal "learning to use the potty stuff" since it is so much more fun to play than to have to take a break or if it is a sign that something is wrong. I'd really prefer NOT to take her to the doc over this one and I'd prefer a "natural" solution if possible anyway. Any thoughts?


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

my dd had the same thing when she was potty training......and i would use weleda diaper cream on her and it would go away. Also make sure she is drinking alot of water instead of juice.

I wouldnt take her to a doctor unless it got worse or didnt go away with diaper cream.....


----------



## OMama (Feb 18, 2005)

Was it definitely the Weleda diaper cream or their regular baby cream (the one that comes in the slightly larger tube)? We have some of the regular cream, but I was hesitant to put anything "in" her vagina but I did think about that product since it seems so nice and mild. She never drinks juice so that won't be a problem. Thanks rainsmom!

Anyone else have any other thoughts?


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Ive tried alot of diaper creams.....burts bees is another good one. The weleda just seems the mildest and it does the job. I still keep a tube on hand for dd when she gets irritations from not wiping well. (Weve gone back to wiping for her......or at least supervising.) Plus, dd has eczema, so her skin is a little more sensitive than most.


----------



## melissabb (Jun 19, 2006)

My daughter also gets that once in awhile. I use lanolin ointment on it. I usually buy those little tubes you have for your nipples when breast feeding. Easy to dispense.

Hope that helps


----------



## EBG (May 3, 2006)

I wouldn't put any creams inside the vagina...

My DD was just diagnosed with vaginitis caused by strep. She also grabs her privates when she is naked-being changed or in the tub. It'a slo a little red but she also has greenish-yellowish discharge. So we had a swab test and came out + for strep. She also has yeast problems, redness and rash around the anus. I just put coconut oil on the eyast part but not in the vagina. I just got some TTO plus lavender, hope this helps too.

Baking soda baths are helping a bit but it might cause discomfort if the skin is irritated.
She could have a UTI, in this case cranberry juice (pure) might help. Probiotics are important. Also, vitamin C!!!


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

My dd is very sensitive to soap, We can not use soap on her body in the bath, and never on her yoni. She has to bathe 1st before her sisters, because even a little soap in the water will bother her. She's 6. but we still use a liquid soap free baby wash on her body.

Jsut something else to think about. HTH


----------



## TanyaS (Jun 24, 2003)

My dd had a couple of yeast flareups and we were able to heal it easily. Then I thought she was having another flareup when she'd tell me at night that her "poo hurts". So cute she came up with that name all on her own.

Anyway, I started researching some on MDC pre-loss of search feature and someone suggested to check for pinworms by shining a flashlight on her bum at night. Guess what? It was pinworms. By far the yuckiest thing I've dealt with as a parent. Apparently, in girls the worms can sometimes migrate from the anus to the vagina and cause irritation. It's one of those things that can be picked up anywhere and is common in kids, especially ones that still put toys and hands in their mouths.


----------

